# CEL P201400 - Intake Manifold Runner Position Sensor/Switch Circuit



## cbfranz (Nov 23, 2015)

So i got this code ,P201400 - Intake Manifold Runner Position Sensor/Switch Circuit. I've replaced Intake manifold flap sensor, and the whole Intake manifold. With brand new sensor solenoid, and gaskets. I also cleaned up the carbon while I was in the process. Ive double checked all connector's and made sure everything was in it's place. I'm still getting the code and am completely clueless at this point can anybody help me


----------



## cbfranz (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## cbfranz (Nov 23, 2015)

Pcm failure??


----------



## CollinK101 (May 25, 2021)

Was this ever solved? I just had the code pop up for me.


----------



## DieselKraken (5 mo ago)

Same question here. Anyone resolve this fault?


----------

